# Custom-made 6 meter MIG guns with carbon-graphite liners



## General Zod (Jan 30, 2021)

Custom made 6 meter MIG guns with carbon graphite liners















new gun 500A (right) next to my current 320A 12ft gun.  Massive.













This is a shorty 3 meter also with a carbon graphite liner


----------



## DavidR8 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nice!
Are you reselling them or are they just for your HTPs?


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 30, 2021)

Most of my mig gun are 25 foot Twecos, obviously without a graphite liner, I love having the extra length, when welding


----------



## General Zod (Jan 30, 2021)

Kinda sorta.  I ordered 2 spares and they are already spoken for.  I'm getting some interest in them though, so if I can rally up some people, I can make another order.  Not cheap because the vendor has to custom-make them due to non-standard lengths.

I just finished setting up the 260A gun, and it feeds flawlessly even with unnecessary loops  of the cable/whip, and with the same, normal tension setting as I had with my 10 foot MIG gun.  

This is with a standard 2-roller, 1-drive, 1-follower drive motor system.  Zero issues.


----------



## General Zod (Jan 30, 2021)

Buffalo21 said:


> Most of my mig gun are 25 foot Twecos, obviously without a graphite liner, I love having the extra length, when welding


25ft is crazy long.  I take it you are using a 4-roller geared drive motor in your MIG?


----------



## Buffalo21 (Jan 30, 2021)

General Zod said:


> 25ft is crazy long.  I take it you are using a 4-roller geared drive motor in your MIG?


Yep (2) Miller 350Ps and a Miller MM252, works fine with .035” and .045” wire, you do have to be a bit more careful on cable routing, when running .023”, but I do it all the time.


----------



## jbobb1 (Jan 31, 2021)

Carbon graphite liners sounds like the cats meow! Nice set up.
I used to weld a lot of 1/6" 316 SS, and it was a bear! This would have been a huge help.


----------



## General Zod (Jan 31, 2021)

jbobb1 said:


> Carbon graphite liners sounds like the cats meow! Nice set up.
> I used to weld a lot of 1/6" 316 SS, and it was a bear! This would have been a huge help.


That seems to be what I have found from some basic online research.  The durability is obviously not what a steel liner would provide, but then again liners are consumables.

Just installed the big 500A air-cooed gun on my ProPulse 300. Max wire feed speed.  Not even 2 out of 5 on the tension.  Flawless feeding.


----------



## jbobb1 (Jan 31, 2021)

General Zod said:


> That seems to be what I have found from some basic online research.  The durability is obviously not what a steel liner would provide, but then again liners are consumables.
> 
> Just installed the big 500A air-cooed gun on my ProPulse 300. Max wire feed speed.  Not even 2 out of 5 on the tension.  Flawless feeding.


Nice indeed.
Keyholes in the tips was another issue we always had. What a pain! Especially with stainless.


----------

